# Star Wars Empire At War Gold Pack



## Powertumb (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello pll,

Today i did buy the game Star Wars Empire At War (Gold Pack) :grin:
But when i did come home happy... I start installing the game so the menu pops up and i cane click tree buttons 1"Instal Star Wars Empire At War" 2"Instal The Gold Pack" 3"Instal Star Wars Empire At War Forces Of Corruption" So first i try 1 and an error pops up "Please enter the CD-DVD Star Wars Empire At War disc" but its already in there so i try again using 2,3 same error pops up....

So i started to look arround fore help and did find some thing like

-Open the CD
-Open the folder EAWX
-Use the instelation wizzard
-When done start the game using "swfoc"

So i did that then this error pops up: Cant find binkw32.dll

Any ideas how to fix this i realy whant to play but i cant get it working....:4-dontkno

Already thanks fore help,
Powertumb :sigh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
this could be a compatibility issue in Windows 7
try this:
copy the CD/DVD contents to your hard disk
then open the folder where the installation are (on your hard disk) right click on Setup.exe or install.exe and choose properties -> Compatibility
now tick: run this program in compatibility with:
Choose Windows XP SP3


----------



## Powertumb (Oct 18, 2011)

No i am sorry the program of the disc seems to detect that its not running form the disc :S And i did try to instal it using Windows xp SP3 but thats not working eather still tje Binkw32.dll error :S


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have any Mounting software installed like Alcohol 120% or Daemon Tools? Do you have any virtual Drives?


----------



## Powertumb (Oct 18, 2011)

No, do i need that?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you by any chance insert it into the wrong disc drive? Many computers have a CD Drive and a DVD Drive, try both.

Using the instructions my colleague posted above, try running the setup as Administrator by right clicking and choose 'Run As Administrator'.


----------



## Powertumb (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm i have a laptop (CD-DVD Drive)


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

You can try running it in compatibility mode. Check to see if any patches were released since your game's current version.


----------

